# Lost member



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

I just wanted to pass along that my father, Tom Carlson (aka Viking48), passed away last month. He spoke fondly of many of you in this subsection of the forum so I thought I would drop in and let you know. I apologize for not doing this sooner but things were a bit of a jumble for a while. 

I know he occasionally posted about the progress of his cancer. For the most part he was fairly good right up until the last 2 weeks. Thankfully, the end came swiftly and with little to no pain. Once everything took hold, the doctor's 3 month prognosis only took 10 days. He got to spend his final days surrounded by family and many old friends who came to visit.

I certainly don't want to be a downer so please don't remember him that way. I just know in this (somewhat) impersonal cyberspace that someone will eventually think "Whatever happened to ol' Tom?" Well, now you know.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you for your consideration. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tom was a good guy for sure and will be missed around here.

Our deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers to you and the family.

He lived behind us in Tower Oaks and bought a router table from me some years back. He was a good guy.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember some of his posts. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Condolences to the family, I remember some of his posts as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rip fellow 2cooler enjoyed having you on board


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

He will be missed around us nkot heads. Our thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry for your family's loss. Our prayers for all.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear this..Tom was a friend from the inception of the Woodworkers section of 2cool... A truly nice man.. He will be missed by all of us wood manglers...

RIP, Tom...proud to call you Friend...jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, so sorry to hear this news. Last time I called him, he was doing well but has been a while. I really loved him. He actually brought me several pieces of wood when he came down to the Port Arthur area. He was truely a nice man that I am proud to have known him and could consider him a friend. Prayers lifted up to his family.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Tom was a great guy and one of the 'originals' down here in the sawdust section. Thoughts and prayers to the family. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

So sorry to hear this. Tom was a really good guy and very helpful around here.
I bought a bandsaw from him several years ago after he purchased a new one (Laguna if I remember correctly).
Prayers for the family.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

This was his last post... http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=20580289#post20580289

Prayers to the family! Rest in peace!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I went back and looked at some past posts of Tom when he brought me some project wood. He brought me the two mesquite wood chunks from his deer camp and drove it to the Holiday Inn n Port Arthur where we met up when he was in the area on business.
The last one of Oak Burl, he picked up from another 2cooler and brought it to me since it came from long distance from me and he came to my area ever to often any way. I have met him numerous times and these will carry a special place in my heart for his rememberence. These are my favorite pieces anyway.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all.

Slip, those are some amazing pieces. I think there's still a hefty piece of mesquite in the shop if you want it. We used to go to the lease and cut mesquite for a few hours each year. We were looking for wood for the smoker, wood for the fireplace and wood for the lathe 

I don't go that far east very often since my kids' high school stopped playing PNG in football but I can get it halfway to you. I live in Baytown or we can meet somewhere around Anahuac.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

God rest his soul and peace to you and your family. I didn't know him other than his posts, but in a weird way, we're all sort of family here on 2Cool.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

al_carl said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Slip, those are some amazing pieces. I think there's still a hefty piece of mesquite in the shop if you want it. We used to go to the lease and cut mesquite for a few hours each year. We were looking for wood for the smoker, wood for the fireplace and wood for the lathe
> 
> I don't go that far east very often since my kids' high school stopped playing PNG in football but I can get it halfway to you. I live in Baytown or we can meet somewhere around Anahuac.


Thank you. I would love to have a piece and turn one to honor your dad. I do make it that way from time to time, so could meet you at your place or anywhere you are comfortable with and do my best to make it a Tom proud piece. I looked and still had his phone number in my phone. Made me tear up telling my wife about losing Tom. It hurts. I lost my dad two years ago and still think of him almost every day. Thank you and would be happy to meet 
Tom's son and can meet however is best. Your dad was really special and he was loved down here in the wood spinner section. I dn't do as much since back issues caused me to slow down, but want to do more since I retired just a few months back and would love to make a Tom Special.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

al_carl said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Slip, those are some amazing pieces. I think there's still a hefty piece of mesquite in the shop if you want it. We used to go to the lease and cut mesquite for a few hours each year. We were looking for wood for the smoker, wood for the fireplace and wood for the lathe
> 
> I don't go that far east very often since my kids' high school stopped playing PNG in football but I can get it halfway to you. I live in Baytown or we can meet somewhere around Anahuac.


I posted the photos, not seeking credit for the pieces, but Tom was a crucial part of all of these pieces. Tom provided the wood and Tortuga "Jim" actually provided the piece names for two of these. Each piece was shared by several from this site and was a small group of us turners for a while, but most of us faded back some from turning but still in our blood. Some others also shared wood to me at times and most are infrequently posting here now, but likely still gawk here some. That is how I saw your post here just a couple of days ago.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Slip said:


> I posted the photos, not seeking credit for the pieces, but Tom was a crucial part of all of these pieces.


Don't worry, I took the post as it was intended 

I'll get over to his house next week and round up that wood for you. My brother and I are still going through all of the stuff. We will keep a lot of it but there's still so much that's going to have to be sold. He may not have been a hoarder, but he was most definitely an accumulator!


----------

